# Grand Lodge of Georgia Bans Gay Men



## My Freemasonry (Sep 16, 2015)

Here we go again in Georgia. Remember Victor Marshall who the Grand Lodge of Georgia tried to expel for being a Non-White? If not refresh your memory with the Freemason Information article My Brother’s Keeper – Open Racism In Georgia Freemasonry.

Now it’s open war on homosexuals. Where will it all end? Do you think that Georgia can mimic Florida and ban all Pagan religions also?

Chris Hodapp on his Masonic Blog Freemasons For Dummies reports:




Chris Hodapp


_Last week in Georgia, the Grand Master, Douglas McDonald, issued an edict with the endeavor to change their adultery provision to additionally read, “Homosexual activity with anyone subjects the offender to discipline.”_

_I’m afraid there will be more of this. Brethren should consider that they have all probably been sitting in lodge with homosexuals since the day they became an EA. I strongly encourage Masons to check their state’s code and take steps to remove these provisions. I’m no gay activist, but we live in different times now, and the Supreme Court has spoken on the subject. Like it or not, such rules may subject us to lawsuits, and I humbly beseech Grand Masters not to act rashly because homosexuality conflicts with their own personal views of morality. We have had thousands of gay members since our beginnings, almost entirely without incident or without bringing disgrace upon the Craft. What someone does in the privacy of their own bedrooms is none of our business, as long as they don’t bring their politics into the lodge room._​




Hodapp also reports on the Grand Lodge of Tennessee attempting to expel a Gay member.

Author Brother *Michael Karpovage *has this to say:




Michael Karpovage


_What an utterly embarrassing day it is for Freemasonry in the state of Georgia. An angry day. We are a non-religious educational institution based on Brotherly Love for our fellow man. Tolerance is a key tenet of the organization. A man’s character is all that matters. Not his race, his personal religion, his wealth or social status. And certainly NOT his sexuality._

_Yet, our deeply religious Grand Master just shoved down our throats (pun intended) an edict that bans a homosexual from becoming a Mason on the basis that it’s moral sin under God. His version of God. There was no debate, no unanimous decision. There wasn’t a statewide call for this action by the brethren. It was issued like an executive order in the very last month of his term. He opened Pandora’s Box and I certainly gave him an earful of which I’ll probably be reprimanded for or worse. But I will not sit idly by without raising my voice._

_This is what scares me about these Ralph Reed-type religious far-right wingers in our country. I believe in separation of church and state. I joined this institution specifically because religion and politics (two of the most divisive subjects of mankind) are strictly prohibited from being discussed within a lodge. And with one man’s actions, now all GA Masons will be painted as backward ass bigots._

_Brotherly Love. Oh, the irony._​











 








Continue reading...


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 21, 2015)

Just one more topic that should never have been brought up in the first place.  We explicitly ban discussion of sectarian religion yet here it is rearing its ugly head at the GL level, just as happened in Florida.  Hoping that when it comes up for confirmation vote the exact same thing happens as did in Florida.


----------



## montkun (Oct 1, 2015)

Is he trying to say that being gay is a character flaw? That's the only possible way I can see him attempting this, and if so he should resign his seat and leave the order himself if he's so against it in my opinion. Last I checked, a mans sexuality didn't preclude him from joining, and it was a personal thing that wouldn't be discussed in the lodge anyway.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 5, 2015)

As brother Hodapp said I am no gay activist but this is just plain wrong.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 5, 2015)

Should the expression "deeply religious" mean "deeply flawed"?  Sadly it is how it tends to get used all too often.  Both religion and politics have become increasingly polarized in recent decades.  It is quite sad.

The free thought principles of Masonry are supposed to ensure that our meetings are oasis of light isolated and separated this type of evil oppression by theologues or ideologues.  "Supposed to".  Sigh.

Let's hope that as in Florida a couple of years ago this edict fails and it's issuers is sent packing.


----------

